# سؤال لخبراء الورش، الآلات والمساحة المطلوبة



## zamalkawi (17 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
ما هي الألات والمساحة المطلوبة لورشة تشغيل ذات أغراض عامة
الهدف هو ورشة تشغيل ذات أغراض عامة لتشغيل المعادن والصاج بحيث يمكن صنع أشياء متعددة مثل أجزاء الاسطمبات، قطع غيار السيارات والماكينات، خطوط إنتاج بسيطة، ماكينات بسيطة، إلخ
وليس الغرض هو إنتاج معدات ثقيلة أو أجزاء ضخمة، وإنما منتجات متوسطة الحجم
تصوري أن مثل هذه الورشة ستحتاج للماكينات التالية:

أولا للتشغيل:
مركز تشغيل سي إن سي CNC machinign center
مخرطة سي إن سي
مثقاب
ماكينة تجليخ سطحي
ماكينة تجليخ اسطواني
منشار

ثانيا للصاج:
تناية
مقص
معدات لحام
ماكينة نبلينج

ثالثا معدات عامة:
عدد يدوية
كمبريسور
ونش
إلخ

هل نسيت شيئا؟ لا أعرف ماذا يمكن أن يضاف للقائمة
فهل تقترحون إضافة ماكينات للقائمة؟

السؤال الآخر هو ما هي المساحة المطلوبة لمثل هذه الورشة؟ أو بصياغة أخرى، كيف يمكن حساب المساحة المطلوبة؟
**حسب تصوري، هو أنه يجب معرفة ال footprint الخاص بكل ماكينة، وتأمين ممرات للأفراد والمواد، وربما لونش الشوكة لو يوجد واحد، كما يجب تأمين مكان لتخزين العدد المطلوبة لكل ماكينة، بالإضافة إلى مكان لتخزين المنتجات النصف مصنعة
بالإضافة لهذا يجب وجود مخزن للخامات، ومخزن للمنتج النهائي، ومخزن للعدة
هذا هو تصوري، فهل يوجد خطأ أو نقص في هذا التصور؟
ولو صح التصور، فكيف يمكن حساب هذه المساحات المختلفة، لإيجاد المساحة النهائية المطلوبة
الغرض من السؤال هو معرفة مساحة الأرض المطلوبة لعمل ورشة صغيرة، ومتكاملة، للأغراض العامة، ومطلوب حساب هذا بدقة، لأن مساحة أكبر من المطلوب تعني تكلفة أعلى، بينما مساحة أقل من المطلوب تعني أن الورشة لن تفي بغرضها، وسيتم إنتاج بعض الأجزاء أو إجراء بعض عمليات التشغيل في ورش خارجية، بينما أحد الأهداف هو أن تكون الورشة متكاملة قدر الإمكان، ويكون الاعتماد على الورش الخارجية في أضيق الحدود* 
* 
يمكننا أن نتناقش هنا عن هذا الموضوع الهام*


----------



## د حسين (18 يناير 2011)

*مساهمة متواضعة*

تحية طيبة صديقي زملكاوي ... وها نحن نلتقي بعيدا عن الطاقات المتجددة .. وفي موضوع هام وهو التخطيط لانشاء ورشة انتاج :
ما قدمته جميل جدا ولكن لماذا اهملت ماكينات الخراطة العادية وآلات التفريز العامة العادية حيث انها تبقى حاجة ضرورية مهما تطورت آلات السي ان سي . لذا اقترح أولا :اضافة :
1 - مخرطة عادية واحدة كبيرة وواحدة صغيرة... 2 - فارزة عمومية عادية ...3 - مقشطة لاتقل عن 60 سم .
ثانيا مركز تشغيل سي ان سي المذكور هل يحتوي فارزة سي ان سي --- و ماكنة حفر بالشرارة ... وماكنة قطع بالسلك ... فاذا لم تكن موجودة يفضل ان تكون ..
ثالثا : الونش المذكور يجب ان يتوفر روافع جسرية بعدد يتناسب مع تقسيمات البناء ويغطي كل المساحة .
رابعا : آلات التجليخ الاسطوانية نوعان داخلي وخارجي .
عزيزي : لا تنس المكاتب الادارية وقاعات مهندسي التصميم والكمبيوترات والشبكات
وايضا اماكن الراحة والترفيه والمطعم وغيرها
يفضل ان تحدد ولو جزئيا ماهي طبيعة اختصاص خطوط الانتاج او الآلات المزمع تصنيعها أو مجال عملها حيث قد تحتاج لمكنات متخصصة ..
أرجو ان اكون قد ساهمت من اجل الفائدة العامة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وبانتظار المزيد ...
​


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يناير 2011)

أخي د. حسين
سعدت بمرورك واهتمامك
الغرض هو ورشة، مجرد ورشة للأغراض العامة
فقط تختلف عن الورش العادية في أنها متكاملة قدر الإمكان
فعادة نجد ورشة خراطة، وأخرى للتفريز وأخرى للحام، وأخرى للتجليخ
بينما الهدف من هذه الورشة هو أن تكون متكاملة
لا يوجد منتج محدد، ولكن ربما تكون الاسطمبات مثال جيد للمنتج الذي يمكن إنتاجه في هذه الورشة
بالنسبة للماكينات، فربما تكون الماكينات التقليدية مطلوبة ورخيصة، ولكن الهدف مجرد ورشة، وبالتالي ليس الهدف هو وجود 3 أو 4 ماكينات تفريز و6 أو 7 ماكينات خراطة، وإنما ماكينة واحدة فقط من كل نوع، وحيث أنها ستكون ماكينة واحدة، لذا يجب أن تكون سي إن سي
بالنسبة للمكشطة لا أعتقد أنني سأحتاجها وسأكتفي بالفريزة
أما مركز التشغيل، فيبدو أنك لم تفهم قصدي، يبدو أنها اختلاف مصلحات، فمركز تشغيل machining center عبارة عن ماكينة واحدة فقط، وهي عبارة عن ماكينة فريزة بإمكانيات متقدمة
بالنسبة للقطع بالشرارة والقطع بالسلك، أعتقد أنهما هامتان، لقد نسيتهما
أما المكاتب والمطعم والقاعات، فكل هذا لن يكون موجودا في البداية فلا تنس أنها ورشة مجرد ورشة، وليست مصنع، وربما لن يوجد بها أي مهندس
المهم الآن هو تحديد الماكينات المطلوبة، ومعرفة كيفية حساب المساحة
هل تكفي مثلا 300 متر مربع؟ أعتقد أنها ستكون صغيرة
ماذا عن 600 متر مربع؟ لا أريد إجابة من نوعية تكفي/لا تكفي، وإنما كيفية الحساب


----------



## صناعي1 (23 يناير 2011)

و عليكم السلام اخي زملكاوي
بالنسبة لمجموعة الماكينات و العدد، أنت ذكر قائمة متنوعة و لكن ما يحدد هل القائمة كافية هي ان يتم تحديد مجموعة المنتجات التي ستنتجها الورشة. و ربما تكون البداية بتحديد الزبائن المحتملين طريقة جيدة لتحديد القطع التي سيكون مطلوب تصنيعها. فرضا لو ان شخص قرر ان يفتح ورشة خراطة في تجمع لورش صيانة السيارات فالمتوقع حينئذ ان تكون معظم القطع المطلوبة هي قطع غيار سيارات بالاضافة الى قيام الورشة ببعض الامور الجانبية. بالتالي كلما حصرنا مجموعة الزبائن المحتملين نستطيع ان نحدد القطع التي سيكون عليها اكبر طلب. ثم نحلل العمليات التي ستتم لانتاج القطع مما يوصلنا الى تحديد الماكينات الاهم و الواجب توفرها في الورشة.

أما بالنسبة للمساحة المطلوبة، فأظن انك شملت معظم الأشياء، و يمكن ان أزيد انه يجب ان تأخذ بعين الاعتبار مستلزمات توصيل الماكنات بالكهرباء او مصدر الهواء المضغوط. و لا تنسى اهمية وجود ممرات كافية لعمل الصيانة او تغيير العدد.
كما يجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار متطلبات السلامة العامة و سلامة العاملين.

انصحك بأن تعمل زيارة لورشة مشابهة لما هو في ذهنك، و بعدها ابدأ بكتابة افكارك و حساباتك المبدئية على الورق.

بتوفيق المولى اخي


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2011)

أخي صناعي، شكرا جزيلا على الإجابة
حتى الآن لم يتم الاستقرار على طبيعة المنتجات، ولكن الغرض منها هو أن تكون ورشة عامة، والأرض لم يتم شراؤها بعد، لذا من الصعب تحديد العملاء المستقبليين
كما أنه من المتوقع أن تكون هناك صعوبة في إيجاد عملاء في البداية وعلى الورشة أن تقبل أي شغل تحصل عليه
هل لديك أي مصدر أقرأ منه عن إنشاء ورشة وكيفية حساب المساحات والتجهيزات المطلوبة؟
قمت بتحميل كتاب عن plant engineering وأعتقد أنه جيد ولكنه يتكون من عدة مئات من الصفحات، مما يجعل الحصول على معلومة منه صعبا بعض الشيء
المشكلة أنني درست تخطيط المصانع وعن هندسة المصنع، ولكن هذا كان في مرحلة البكالوريوس منذ نحو عشر سنوات، وابتعدت عن هذا المجال بعدها، فنسيت معظم ما درسته
هذا بالإضافة إلى أن في ما درسناه كانت هناك معلومات مفترضة، وهذه المعلومات غير موجودة، مثل طبيعة المنتجات مثلا
فعلي سبيل المثال، لاختيار الوضع الأمثل للماكينات بالنسبة لبعضها البعض، يجب معرفة ما هي المنتجات، وما هي العمليات التي تجرى عليها، أي تخطيط مبدئي للعمليات، ثم وضع جدول بالكميات السنوية، وبالتالي الانتقالات السنوية بين الماكينات، وعلى هذا الأساس يتم وضع مثلا المخرطة بجوار المخزن، والفريزة بجوار ورشة اللحام (على سبيل المثال)
بينما لو المعلومة الأولى غير معروفة، أي ما هي المنتجات، فلن يمكن إجراء باقي التخطيط

المهم الهدف الأساسي هو ورشة خراطة وتفريز مع بعض الإمكانيات الإضافية مثل اللحام والصاج
لذا فسأبدأ بهذا السؤال:
لو افترضنا أنني أعرف الماكينات، ولدي أبعاد هذه الماكينات، كيف أحسب المساحة المطلوبة للورشة؟
هذا هو السؤال الأساسي، لأن المرحلة الحالية هي مرحلة اختيار الأرض المناسبة، وأعتقد أنه قد تم الاستقرار على أنواع الماكينات، حتى لو لم يتم شراؤها كلها من البداية، فعلى الأقل يمكن حجز أماكن لها في الورشة ليتم شراؤها في ما بعد
لذا يتبقى سؤال: بمعرفة الماكينات وأبعادها، كيف يتم حساب المساحة؟


----------



## د حسين (23 يناير 2011)

*مساهمة متواضعة ثانية*

أخي العزيز زملكاوي المحترم
تحية طيبة 
نظرا لعدم وضوح في المعطيات ... ونظرا لأن الورشة لن تنتج انتاجا نمطيا متكررا 
لذا لن تحتاج الى اماكن تخزين مؤقت للقطع المنتجة المتسلسلة ...
اعتقد انه يكفيك خمسة اضعاف مساحة الآلات ( وهذا يعرف من كاتالوكات الآلة )من أجل الممرات الآمنة وحرية الحركة 
اضافة الى أماكن خاصة لتجميع المنتجات أو خطوط الانتاج ...
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------

